# Keto diet works best in small doses, mouse study finds



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2020)

A ketogenic diet -- which provides 99% of calories from fat and only 1% from carbohydrates -- produces health benefits in the short term, but negative effects after about a week, Yale researchers found in a study of mice.

The results offer early indications that the keto diet could, over limited time periods, improve human health by lowering diabetes risk and inflammation. They also represent an important first step toward possible clinical trials in humans.

The keto diet has become increasingly popular as celebrities, including Gwyneth Paltrow, Lebron James, and Kim Kardashian, have touted it as a weight-loss regimen.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/01/200127134741.htm


----------



## ianf0ster (Jan 28, 2020)

I quote the relevant  part of this and bold the key phrases, the rather strange parts I put in italics:

"A keto diet tricks the body into burning fat, said lead author Vishwa Deep Dixit of the Yale School of Medicine. When the body's glucose level is reduced due to the diet's low carbohydrate content, the body acts as if it is in a starvation state -- although it is not -- and begins burning fats instead of carbohydrates. This process in turn yields chemicals called ketone bodies as an alternative source of fuel. *When the body burns ketone bodies, tissue-protective gamma delta T-cells expand throughout the body.*

*This reduces diabetes risk and inflammation, and improves the body's metabolism,* said Dixit, the Waldemar Von Zedtwitz Professor of Comparative Medicine and of Immunobiology. *After a week on the keto diet, he said, mice show a reduction in blood sugar levels and inflammation.*

*But when the body is in this "starving-not-starving" mode, fat storage is also happening simultaneously with fat breakdown*, the researchers found. *When mice continue to eat the high-fat, low-carb diet beyond one week, Dixit said, they consume more fat than they can burn, and develop diabetes and obesity.*"

My comments / questions:
It is important to note that where 'diabetes' is mentioned, it really should be saying Type 2 Diabetes - since this doesn't apply to other forms such as Type 1.
1. We do know that it is possible to over-eat when on a Keto 'Way Of Eating'. But surely this isn't possible on a Keto diet - the word diet implying a calorie restriction!
2. Do mice exhibit that same satiety controls such as humans and cats, or do they lack them as in dogs and bears? If they lack the satiety controls, then the 'continuing to eat high-fat, low-carb' portion of the text shows that the experiment was designed to show a poor longer-term result.
3. Do  natural mice develop diabetes from eating fats - or is this just because the lab mice are genetically altered to be susceptible to diabetes?
4. Is there any evidence that humans ever develop type 2 diabetes form eating fat? All the evidence I see shows that it is due to carbohydrates.
How do you develop Insulin Resistance by eating something that lowers your Insulin? Do people with allergies get worse by avoiding that to which they are allergic to?


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 28, 2020)

ianf0ster said:


> I quote the relevant  part of this and bold the key phrases, the rather strange parts I put in italics:
> 
> "A keto diet tricks the body into burning fat, said lead author Vishwa Deep Dixit of the Yale School of Medicine. When the body's glucose level is reduced due to the diet's low carbohydrate content, the body acts as if it is in a starvation state -- although it is not -- and begins burning fats instead of carbohydrates. This process in turn yields chemicals called ketone bodies as an alternative source of fuel. *When the body burns ketone bodies, tissue-protective gamma delta T-cells expand throughout the body.*
> 
> ...


Diet does not mean calorific restriction though. The primary meaning is “food that someone or a culture habitually consume”.


----------



## ianf0ster (Jan 28, 2020)

Here is an interview with an expert on Mitochondria who suggests that in general people on a LCHF / Keto 'way of eating' don't over-eat and  for weight loss/control actually out-perform those on a Calorie restricted Low fat diet.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 28, 2020)

All I would say is I’m not a mouse, nor have I any desire to return as one in the next life.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 28, 2020)

Oh - the fat fast as described by Dr Atkins - half a century ago - but that is just a fad diet and unworthy of serious study - that was established decades ago as well - by those who know better - sheesh!!!
The fat fast was advised for three days, four days maximum to overcome resistance to ketosis. It was developed from work done on the Kekwick diet, so even back then the idea wasn't new.
Those who do not know history, are condemned to repeat it.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jan 29, 2020)

Worked with someone following this diet, breath was bad, really foul smelling, breath could strip paint, people would avoid getting close.


----------



## ianf0ster (Jan 30, 2020)

I think it is safe to say that DietDoctor agree with me:
https://www.dietdoctor.com/is-keto-harmful-after-a-week-it-might-be-for-a-mouse


----------

